# Puerto Rico



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

We got here this afternoon and don't do our dive charter until Tuesday but I wanted to share a few pictures I took on the way over the Bahamas and other islands.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Another


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

And another


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

And another.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

And another..


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

So I guessing can post more than one at a time on my phone.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

This scuba section is a little slow this time of year so I'm trying to share the little bit I can and keep up the moral.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and please keep them coming!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

We did a little snorkeling yesterday and I didn't bother to bring the gopro, what a mistake, the natural reefs and water clearity are amazing.
I did stick the camera in the surf and take a few pictures though.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

some more


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Seeing pics of Clear water and reefs sounds nice, cant wait to see'em! Have fun!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Alyssa is pretty in pink waiting in line to buy ferry tickets for our ride to Culebra, I felt like I was in the immigration line.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Some pictures from our dive yesterday.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

More.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

We did a little shore dive this morning in front of our beach house, it was an amazing dive with huge reefs, caves and the like....


----------



## odb1877 (Jul 6, 2011)

nice pic bro,keep them coming :thumbup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Another beach dive this afternoon off of Crash Boat Beach.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Our son and daughter in law are there this week, and they said it was real nice Christmas day. Haven't heard from them since. She is a Rican and they are enjoying her family and friends at her home.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

We're going to Rincon tomorrow. The surf is supposed to be great for surfing so I don't think we'll be diving there. :-( oh well.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome pics. Looks like a great time.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

On our way home now, just saw the Bahamas and WPB FL out the window. 
I'll try to get some videos made and loaded up, ready to share by Monday or Tuesday.


----------

